# Verk. div. S5-115U Sachen



## iselber (10 August 2009)

*Verk. div. S5-115U, Lauer Baugruppen*

Hallo Zusammen! 

Habe auch noch mehrere funktionierende S5-115U Baugruppen zu verkaufen.
- CPU943 - CPU944
- Posi.Baugruppe IP240
- CP530-3LA12
- Baugruppenträger
-Stromversorgungen
Div. Ein-und Ausgangsmodul 
Lauer PCS900
Interbus Baugr. IBS S5 DSC/I-T
usw. ....
*Siemens OP17 **6AV3617-1JC00-0AX1 2*_*x Neu 1xNeuwertig*_
*Lauer Textanz. PCS900 **Lauer PCS900 *_*1 NEU OVP*_
*Lauer Schnittst PCS810**Lauer PCS810 *_*1 NEU OVP *_
*TS Adapter V5.1 **6ES7972 - 0CA33-0XA0 *_*1 NEU OVP *_
*AC/AC Servo Masterdrive MC **6SE7013 - 0EP50-Z*_*1   - NEU *_
*FM Stepdrive Simodrive **6SN1227- 2ED10-0HA0 *_*8  Neu OVP *_
*Interface IM361 **6ES7361 - 3CA01-0AA0   *_*3 Neu OVP *_
*Profibus Terminal Block ET200B 16DI/16DO **6ES7133 - 0BL00-0XB0  *_*6  Neu OVP*_
*Profibus Terminal Block ET200B 16DI/16DO **6ES7193 - 0CB20-0XA0  *_*3 Neu *_
*Posi Baugr. FM353 **6ES7353 - 1AH01-0AE0   *_*4 Neu OVP*_
*CPU 944B **6ES5944 - 7UB11 *_*3 Neuwertig *_
*Interbus Baugr. IBSS5 DSC / I-T mit Adapter **6ES5491 - 0LB11 **IBS S5 DSC / I-T *_*3 Neuwertig *_
*CP524 **6ES5524 - 3UA15  *_*2 Neu *_
*CP544 **6ES5544 - 3UA11  *_*3 Neu *_
*Digital Input Modul, 32DI, 24VDC **6ES5420 - 4UA13  *_*3 Neu OVP *_
*Digital Eing./Ausg. Modul, 16E / 16A **6ES5482 - 8MA13  *_*10 x Gebr. *_
*IP240 **6ES5240 - 1AA21   *_*3 Neuw -  1 Neu OVP *_
*IP281 **6ES5281 - 4UA12   *_*2 Neuw *_
*Sinec CP1430 **6GK1143 - 0TA02   *_*2  Neu *_
*PG 740 mit org.Tasche *_*gebr *_
*Sensor OPTO BERO**3RG7013 - 7AB00   **4 Neu OVP*

Bei Bedarf PN oder per Mail mal melden


----------



## TTT (19 August 2009)

Hallo iselber (?)

was sind die Preise fuer die IP240 und
Stromversorgung 230V ?

TTT


----------



## HaeM (21 August 2009)

Was möchtest du für die drei OP17 haben?

lg
HaeM


----------

